# Saddler's House



## Rubex (Sep 20, 2015)

Mikeymutt found this one online, and we went to explore it together. It looks like the house was repossessed in 2014 given the 14 day notice on the front door of the property. The house was full of stuff relating to horses and there were some other expensive items left behind too. I really enjoyed looking around this place, and I hope you like the photos!









































































































Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## smiler (Sep 20, 2015)

Could do with a bit of a tidy up, Another little beaut, Lovely Pics, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Sep 20, 2015)

Blimey...don't know how you keep finding these places Rubex! Good work again.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 20, 2015)

Great set there rubex..I am glad I checked it out on the way..it was better than I ever expected it to be


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 20, 2015)

Nice set there Rubex, i drove past this one a few weeks ago but could not find a way in, you have now satisfied my curiosity, Thanks.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 21, 2015)

Good post and nicely recorded. Did notice a few things of interest. A 2014 diary, Apple Mac Laptop and desktop, lots of "Do Not Use" tape and a selfie. Amazing how you find these places.


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 21, 2015)

Another good one, well done


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 21, 2015)

Whoa, you two are keeping yourselves busy aren't you! 
What a find that place is packed! 
Excellent stuff, thanks for sharing


----------



## TheNarrator (Sep 21, 2015)

That place is jam packed! Can't believe they left behind the iPhone (3G or 3GS) and the early MacBook Pro! Great post Rubex!!


----------



## TheNarrator (Sep 21, 2015)

...in fact there's the iMac too! Either the G5 or the Intel variant from 2007. Looks like they updated the keyboard for it too seeing as they didn't ship with that newer aluminium keyboard. Oh and love the accidental seflie too haha


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 21, 2015)

TheNarrator;313012 Can't believe they left behind the iPhone (3G or 3GS) and the early MacBook Pro![/QUOTE said:


> When you are virtually bankrupt, the Bailiffs are camping outside your front door and friends are withdrawing their charity - an iPhone on contract and an outdated piece of IT equipment will be the last things on your mind. In certain circumstances goods and chattels are the least most important things in one's life. It's just like downsizing when the kids have all left home and you reach that certain age when you realise what an encumbrance your lifetime collections really are and the salesroom suddenly beckons - been there, done that and am happier for it! The missus certainly is.


----------



## Rubex (Sep 21, 2015)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> When you are virtually bankrupt, the Bailiffs are camping outside your front door and friends are withdrawing their charity - an iPhone on contract and an outdated piece of IT equipment will be the last things on your mind. In certain circumstances goods and chattels are the least most important things in one's life. It's just like downsizing when the kids have all left home and you reach that certain age when you realise what an encumbrance your lifetime collections really are and the salesroom suddenly beckons - been there, done that and am happier for it! The missus certainly is.



I have to agree with you on this. Although there were a lot of items left behind, from what I could see it didn't seem as if they had left any personal items such as baby/wedding/family photos. It's a shame that the place stands unused like this when a family has lost their home.


----------



## ironsky (Sep 21, 2015)

The same sort of thing happens when someone pass on and no family are left to clear the house, Iv been to such a place myself literary a life story is their before your eyes. Nice photo.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 22, 2015)

Another beauty!Thanks for sharing.


----------



## morphlet (Nov 28, 2015)

Fantastic, the horse album is really up my street.


----------



## Dugie (Nov 30, 2015)

Nice find and interesting place. Thanks for sharing.


----------

